# Klavier aufnehmen - wie?



## Reduts (31. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wollte einmal etwas Klavier aufnehmen. Bis anhin hab ich einfach mein Silentpiano direkt an den Computer angeschlossen und mit audacity über den Mikrofon-Eingang aufgenommen. Mit der Qualität war ich aber nicht wirklich zufrieden (ein digitaler Klang ist halt doch nicht das Wahre...), daher habe ich mir etwas Hardware angeschafft:







Nun meine Frage: Wie kann ich mit diesem Zubehör eine natürlich nicht professionelle, aber qualitativ zumindest hörbare Aufnahme machen?

- Ist es mit diesen "günstigen" Mikrofonen überhaupt möglich?
- Wie nehme ich am besten auf? PC-Mikrofon oder brauche ich wirklich einen (teuren) Harddisk-Recorder?
- Wie positioniere ich die Mikrofone am besten? (2 Ständer vorhanden, beim Mixer kann ich nur 2 Mikrofone anschliessen)

Danke für Tipps!


----------



## sight011 (1. September 2010)

Entscheidend für deine Aufnahme ist der A/D-Wandler, die Mikrofone sind doch gar nicht so schlecht.

Hast Du keine andere Sequencer Software? 

Entscheidend ist auch der Raum
In dem Du aufnimmst ...


----------



## bokay (1. September 2010)

Hallo deinem Setup entnehme ich dass dein Budget eher begrenzt ist. Die Mikrofone sind eher bedingt etwas für Klavier, bzw. akustische Instrumente. Hier empfehlen sich Kondensatormikrofone, in deinem Fall wohl Kleinmembrane, da du zu Hause Aufnimmst wohl eher Druckgradientempfänger.
Mit diesen hier -> klick kommst du um sehr wenig Geld schon ein ganzes Stück weiter.
Als Audiointerface würde ich zu einem externen (USB) greifen. Du bist flexibler (Laptop, etc...) und die Wandler sind außerhalb deines Rechner-Gehäuses auch besser aufgehoben (Störeinstreuung).

Zur Mikrofonposition: In deinem Bild stehen die Mikrofone schonmal nicht unbedingt an der falschen Position. Den Deckel würde ich unbedingt aufmachen damit du mehr von den Obertönen einfängst. Dann setze dich am besten mit Kopfhörern (Hier noch ein Tip zum Audio-Interface: Achte auf etwas wie "direct Monitoring" oder Ähnliches, das heißt dass du das Signal vor dem Wandler abgreifen kannst um ohne Latenz zu überprüfen. Das ist gerade bei Klavier sehr wichtig, da du irritiert sein wirst wenn du eine Taste anschlägst und den Ton versetzt wahrnimmst) hin und spiele und achte darauf was dir am Sound nicht gefällt, variire in der Breite sowohl auch im Winkel der beiden Mikrofone und du wirst sehen du wirst dich schnell an "deinen" Sound rangetastet haben.
Nach einer Testaufnahme hörst du dir das Ergebnis auf deiner Anlage an und wiederholst das Spielchen von neuem...


----------



## Fimbulvet (7. September 2010)

Grüße.

Also als Secqencer würde ich evtl per Ebay ne billige Cubase LE Version kaufen. Wenn de das mal wirklich professionell nutzen möchtest ( in der Zukunft ) kannstes Upgraden, oder behälst halt die abgespeckte Version. Bin mir grad nich so sicher was die LE Version kann, aber sie is auf jeden Fall billig 

Als Interface hab ich noch sowas rumliegen ( hatte ich auch fürn Anfang ) :

http://www.thomann.de/de/esi_maya_44_usb.htm?sid=c15f76b0c4f2625035dbad10643ad41a

Dieses Audiointerface ist für den Anfang auf jeden Fall gut.
4 Ausgänge / 4 Eingänge und nen extra Kopfhörerausgang. Alles was du brauchst in 16Bit/44Khz.

Mics an Mixer --> Mixer an Interface --> Interface an Computer --> Kopfhörer in Interface. Fertig 

MFG Falko


----------



## bokay (7. September 2010)

Hallo,

da von Sequenzen (noch) keine Rede war würde ich sagen ist Audacity völlig ausreichend um die vom ADC kommenden Daten sichtbar zu machen...


----------

